
Give your web app international appeal - Howto make your app multilingual easily - danw
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/webapps/give-your-web-app-international-appeal
======
ralph
Summary: tells you how to use GNU gettext with PHP, part 1 of ???. (Hopefully,
your web framework does some of this tedium for you.)

